# 300 Atlantic



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A nice little 300 that runs very nicely. Cleaned up the sticky e-unit, re soldered several broken wires, and re-faced the armature. A lube and oil job and off she goes.This one will also be in the for sale section. It has a tin tender!!!!! "Buster" is not for sale!! The nosey little flea bag!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...I also have a 300 with a tender that looks like yours. What, if anything, are you planning on doing with the tender. It will give me an idea of what to do also.

Dave


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer...I also have a 300 with a tender that looks like yours. What, if anything, are you planning on doing with the tender. It will give me an idea of what to do also.
> 
> Dave


I'd like to sell both as a single unit.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Love those 300's have a few of my own. They are all great runners. Too bad they don't smoke like their distant cousins the #302's.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Love those 300's have a few of my own. They are all great runners. Too bad they don't smoke like their distant cousins the #302's.


In the upcoming week, I should have several more engines to add. Maybe sell all of them as one large lot.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What ? Are you mass producing these??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> What ? Are you mass producing these??


I picked up a grab bag of 6 atlantics, all needing some degree of work.I put a 302 on ebay and took a bath on it, $13.95 it sold for. I can't give these away,lol...I should have just parted it out and made more on it.If I can't sell them as a whole, I'll do just that. I would hate to do it as I put quite a lot of time in them, and in some instances, new parts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I did the same thing at York in Spring last year buying a box of ten various Atlantics. At first, they were intended for parts only. But after looking them over, many of them needed very little care to get back into running condition. Now the wife has issued a proclamation that I should create an American Flyer train set for each of our grandchildren - all 7 of them - complete with rolling stock, track and a transformer, like they originally were marketed. Good thing there were 10 Atlantics in the box. I have to stop the kids from having kids though....condoms instead of uncouplers??


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...I meant the condition of the tender. Are you going to repaint it, or what...

Sorry bout the misunderstanding...

Dave


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer...I meant the condition of the tender. Are you going to repaint it, or what...
> 
> Sorry bout the misunderstanding...
> 
> Dave


My apologies.. Naw, I'm going to leave it alone, as I like the original appearing product. If it was a tin tender in poor condition, I would refinish it. First strip the old paint off, sand, and repaint. Then I would use dry rub transfers for the lettering. I tend to stay away from the ink stamp products as they're hard to get right.Hope this helps.


----------

